# Oklahoma Joe firebox mod



## Wildwill532 (Mar 8, 2020)

First time posting here. So I got a Oklahoma Joe Highlander I think the smaller one of the two.i never much liked the firebox, thought it was too damn small... So I built a different one. Went with 16"x16" 1/4" thick steel plates. Made everything myself, even the hinges. And here's the result. I haven't used it yet, I think I'll try a pork shoulder tomorrow and see how the fire goes. I didn't make any vents, figured just crack the door and get the same effect.


----------



## Wildwill532 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Wildwill532 (Mar 9, 2020)

275-300 on the left, 300-325 on the right side. Clean burning, I put a good amount of wood in there to burn off any oils on the metal. Going to drop a 9lb shoulder on here in the next 30m


----------



## stokensmoke (Mar 10, 2020)

1/4" should hold heat nice


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice !!

Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 10, 2020)

YEAP! Great job on the build! Can’t wait for your first smoke! And I like your cub cadet in the background!! I have a couple myself!


----------



## Wildwill532 (Mar 10, 2020)

I smoked a shoulder yesterday came out great. Was easier to burn and more space to do it in. Didn't use as much wood either.


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 12, 2020)

I/4" is the way to go as I see you found out. Nice fab job!


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Mar 17, 2020)

Very nice job...beautiful welds... congrats


----------

